# I want my old washing machine back!



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 2, 2018)

We purchased a new Maytag washer and dryer a few days ago. The old one still worked but you had to spin it several times to get the water out. We changed the belt but that didn't help. It didn't owe us anything it was from the 80's. I didn't want anything with bells and whistles. We found one in Home Depot that was on sale. I haven't used it yet but today being cleaning day I dusted the top along with the other items in our laundry room. All of a sudden the front panel lit up like a spaceship. Blinking lights and noises to match. Who needs all this! My old one had a nice loud buzzer not the wimpy "bing" this thing makes. With my hearing I'll never hear it when I'm down the hall. The cover goes down by itself, something else to go wrong in a few years. I wish I had my Moms old wringer type. Now there was a machine!  I guess I'll spend the rest of the day reading the manual which is the size of a novel.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 2, 2018)

I know exactly what you mean. Either last year or the year before, my washer "died" on me and I bought a new Whirlpool. That was the biggest mistake of my life. This machine decided for me how much water to put in it regardless of how much I was washing. For example, I would just put in an item or two and it would fill completely full each time I tried. I hated that thing. There was no way to turn the auto sensor off. I returned that sucker and bought me a refurbished machine and I love it!!!! Plus, it didn't cost but about half of what the new machine did. 

A daughter of a friend of mine had purchased a new one also and it was giving her problems. She learned about me purchasing a refurbished one and returned her and purchased a refurbished machine and is loving it! These new machines have too many computer parts in them. If I had wanted a computer, I would have went out and purchased one. Hopefully, your's will not cause you these problems but if it does, return it and check into the refurbished machines.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 2, 2018)

So. Top loader or front loader? Big difference.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 2, 2018)

I bought an inexpensive GE on sale last year. It actually has an agitator and the water levels can be set. It's not the most quiet machine when spinning (understatement) but cleans clothes better than the several Maytag's we owned over the last 25 years. We were constantly dealing with lint left on clothes and having to run two rinse cycles to get the detergent out of the clothes.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 3, 2018)

Had to buy a new one last year. Got the cheapest top loader they had. Don't use a lot of the gadgets on it and I do like the sensor as I just wash small loads unless I do my sheets each week. Uses the correct water and I checked to be sure.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2018)

The new front load washing machines are horrible. We have a Maytag front load one and are constantly having problems with scungy water. It turns out that the front loader designs are flawed but it didn’t stop them from being marketed and sold. 
Stagnant water gets trapped in the pipes and will stink. We are constantly needing to drain water and clean before starting a new load. I prefer the top loaders and wish I still had my old one back.


----------

